# Great Dane



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Before Easter, I was commissioned to do a sign for a lady who breeds Great Danes. The plan was to get it to her in a week or so; yeah - no. This job was jinxed. I'll leave it at that. :lol:

When I finally did get it cut, I contacted the customer, and she proceeds to tell me she wants the sign to look "old". She loves the sign, but wants it to 'look old'. So, I went online and did a little research, and found diy-something-or-other that had the instructions on how to chemically "age" wood. Gotta admit, it was pretty cool watching the wood "age" right before my eyes, and she's liking the effect I was able to find, too.

How to Weather and Distress New Wood | how-tos | DIY

P.S. This is the sign I needed to put multiple boards together. Yup, my router table worked. :smile:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow , very impressive work there Barb . I'm liking the aged look too


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice Barb.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice, Barb. I like the aged sign the best.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nicely done I like the weather look also!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nicely done, Barb! 

David


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Barb, You Sure Have The Touch, love the detail in the paw print. How did you ultimately straighten the edges?


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice sign design and nice final look, Barb. And thanks for the link to weathering. When I made a frame for my son out of aged barn wood, I also had that problem of the newly cut edges not being weathered. Since, although the wood was really old, it still was more brown than gray. I mixed the tea in with the vinegar/steel wool liquid. After much, much, trial and error on scrap, I finally got the right brown tone. I like this idea of applying just the tea first, then the vinegar mix. I'll try it the next time. Thanks.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Barb really nice work and thanks for the link for treating wood.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great sign, Barb, and I also appreciate the link to the weathering techniques page.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

As they say Down East "Finest Kind"


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Barb, You Sure Have The Touch, love the detail in the paw print. How did you ultimately straighten the edges?


My router table was all I needed. Ran one side, then flipped the wood, rather than turning it around, and they went together great.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Barb.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow. Thanks everyone. This will be my last sign, I'm afraid, for a time; My DeWalt has gotten a case of "Power Switch Pneumonia." When I was finally able to cut this sign, I got it part of the way done, and had to turn off the router to move my work for easier access. When I went to turn it back on... nothing. At first I thought it had overheated, so let it set till I knew it was cooled down. Went back, to nothing again. Took quite a bit to finally get it to catch and start up. No idea what I'm going to do about getting another one; will just have to wait. I also have to either get my bit sharpened, or get a new one, as this one was a mess. Barely got the sign cut; couldn't follow my lines... (told you this sign was jinxed :lol: )

Anyway, thanks again for all the kind words, and I hope the link helps those interested in the weathering. I found that I didn't have to spray on the tea or the vinegar, that using a sponge brush worked fine. Also, to wait for the wood to dry *completely* before applying additional coats unless you want your work to look like you painted the wood with gray paint.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Too bad about the jinx but the sign turned out great, Barb.


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

I like that! Thanks for the link, as well!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

It might be the brushes in the router motor, Barb. If you turn on the switch and bang the motor sidewise and it starts intermittently it is the brushes.
Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> It might be the brushes in the router motor, Barb. If you turn on the switch and bang the motor sidewise and it starts intermittently it is the brushes.
> Herb


Thanks, Herb. I'll have those checked first. Ken wants me to get a Bosch Colt and then get the DeWalt fixed as a backup. I have to do something; the lady this Great Dane sign is going to has referred me to a friend of hers that wants "a few" signs done. I need a new job to pay for the equipment needed for the jobs I'm getting!!! :lol:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Thanks, Herb. I'll have those checked first. Ken wants me to get a Bosch Colt and then get the DeWalt fixed as a backup. I have to do something; the lady this Great Dane sign is going to has referred me to a friend of hers that wants "a few" signs done. I need a new job to pay for the equipment needed for the jobs I'm getting!!! :lol:


CPO has a reconditioned one for a good price:
Factory Reconditioned Bosch PR10E-RT Colt Single-Speed Palm Router

They are like brand new and they have outstanding customer Service.

Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

brushes are cheap -- order them online - Ken can put them in.


----------



## stephentyler (May 1, 2017)

That is great work.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> brushes are cheap -- order them online - Ken can put them in.


I was thinking the same thing, cost more for a shop service than a CPO colt router.
Free shipping too!
Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> CPO has a reconditioned one for a good price:
> Factory Reconditioned Bosch PR10E-RT Colt Single-Speed Palm Router
> 
> They are like brand new and they have outstanding customer Service.
> ...


Thanks for the link, but I need the plunge set, too, Herb. I may as well get a new one for $162, by the time I buy the plunge with the refurb, because the plunge is $85. Sux, but that's the way it is. Gonna look into the brushes, though.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

UPDATE: sign was delivered last night and I was sent this picture of it in its new home with one of her dogs. While (as usual) I picked it apart she loves it, and is going to share it on my fb page (out of the woodwork for anyone on fb)


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

honesttjohn said:


> brushes are cheap -- order them online - Ken can put them in.


Barb can put them in!


----------

